# Intact Ancient Egyptian tomb found



## Brian G Turner

Another tomb has been found in the Valley of the Kings - and it's apparently intact.

It's not a particularly glamorous tomb, but the sarcophagus appears to have remained sealed, so it's particularly interesting.

Discovered by accident, too. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/4700032.stm



> Archaeologists have discovered an intact, ancient Egyptian tomb in the Valley of the Kings, the first since King Tutankhamun's was found in 1922.
> 
> A team led by the University of Memphis found the previously unknown tomb complete with unopened sarcophagi and five undisturbed mummies.
> 
> The archaeologists have not yet been able to identify them.
> 
> The Valley of the Kings near Luxor in southern Egypt was used for burials for around 500 years from 1540BC onwards.
> 
> The tomb, the 63rd discovered since the valley was first mapped in the 18th century, was unexpectedly found only five metres away from King Tutankhamun's, a member of the team told the BBC's World Tonight.
> 
> Patricia Podzorski, curator of Egyptian Art at the University of Memphis, said the team had not been looking for it.


----------



## Adasunshine

Oooooh! Thanks Brian!

I love anything ancient Egyptian though don't know too much about it as it's a very recent love of mine! This adds to my ever-expanding things to read up on....

I wonder if any of the people who discovered this one will mysteriously go missing??? 

xx


----------



## sanityassassin

its amazing it was found so close to exsisting tomb of king tut (always thought he was in glasgow(king tuts wah wah hut))


----------



## Esioul

I hope they find someone interesting inside the sarcophogus.


----------



## scalem X

Like a veneral disease and some aliens .

or some parchment saying that I'm in fact the heir to all of egypt.
hopefully it's not filled with cans of coca cola.


----------



## Esioul

Aliens would be, um, original. 

Let's face it Scalem, you are power-hungry  Why not just get your minions to grab power for you?

It's odd that this tomb wasn't discovered before- thought they had always claimed to have found everything there?


----------



## scalem X

Indeed. But commanding minions is so hard, they are so ignorant. 
Yes, it's weird that they discover it now. But anyway we'll have to wait for it to be opened.


----------



## Esioul

Poor Scalem- you just can't get the minions these days, can you. 

If there is much of a mummy, they might not even unwrap it- I think they just tend to X-ray them these days.


----------



## scalem X

I hope it's the mother of another mummy. Then I can make the movie I always wanted to make.

"The mammy of the mummy returns again and again"


----------



## lea27

i heard it was also 18th Dynasty like Tut and that it was a royal cache! How great would it be of they found key people like Akhenaten, Kiye, Smenkhare, Nefertiti in there.


----------



## jackokent

This is so interesting. Just a question though, if it was Nefertiti shouldn't she be in the valley of the Queens.


----------



## lea27

well some same that the Pharoah that followed Akhenaten called Smenkhkare, was actually Nefertiti and took on the role as male Pharoah which may explain why she was in the Valley of the Kings.

Also we are talking about the Amarna Dynasty which did not follow the traditional Egyptian religion and were supposed to all be buried in Akhetaten but their mummies were never found there and may have been moved en masse to the Valley of the Kings at a later date by Tutankhamun. Explaining why the new tomb has a royal cache of mummie rather than just a single burial.


----------



## jackokent

lea27 said:
			
		

> well some same that the Pharoah that followed Akhenaten called Smenkhkare, was actually Nefertiti and took on the role as male Pharoah which may explain why she was in the Valley of the Kings.
> 
> Also we are talking about the Amarna Dynasty which did not follow the traditional Egyptian religion and were supposed to all be buried in Akhetaten but their mummies were never found there and may have been moved en masse to the Valley of the Kings at a later date by Tutankhamun. Explaining why the new tomb has a royal cache of mummie rather than just a single burial.


 
Many thanks for this 

You obviously know your stuff


----------

